
Venezuela sues DolarToday over claims of cyberterrorism - kposehn
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/23/venezuela-sues-dolartoday-currency-website-cyberterrorism
======
sremani
DolarToday is awesome an interesting way, it publishes what is Cucuta exchange
rate for Bolivar, which is taking a drubbing and gives a wonderful insight
into the economic meltdown that is taking place in Venezuela for the past 2 -3
years. What Chavista politics/Socialism can do to a country.

The official exchange rate is 1 USD = 6.3 Bolivar but Cucuta rate is 1 USD =
820 Bolivar. Venezuela is basically trying to muzzle dolartoday, because there
is impending election in December where Maduro et al. will like be facing a
drubbing. So, the powers to be in Venezuela are doing everything possible,
including shutting down this site, so that they can project both inside and
outside that everything is hunky dory.

Venezuela is a cautionary tale of Latin Socialism.

~~~
tim333
No fan of the Venezuelan government but I feel it's unfair to blame socialism.
Bolivia is socialist and growing 7% per annum and doing fine. I'd say
Venezuela is more a dumb version of Marxism. They'd actually do reasonably ok
if they just dropped the stupid imaginary exchange rate stuff.

~~~
seivan
Bolivia will face the same thing. Sweden is going downhill from now on.
Stagnating since 2007.

------
myatmpinis1234
Here's the complaint for anyone interested:

[http://www.pacermonitor.com/view/AUBIRDQ/Banco_Central_de_Ve...](http://www.pacermonitor.com/view/AUBIRDQ/Banco_Central_de_Venezuela_v_DolarToday_LLC_et_al__dedce-15-00965__0001.0.pdf)

------
hga
Pity about our pesky First Amendment....

